# Hiding the litterbox



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

So, I have a confession to make. I don't follow what I preach, and I only have one litterbox for two kitties 

Granted, its huge, and it gets cleaned twice a day, but still, only one. And now, Booboo has taken to peeing outside of it on occasion. After panicking and taking him to the vet and getting a clean bill of health, I decided I need to add at least one more box. 

My issue though is that I absolutely _hate_ seeing the litterbox out, and I can't stand having it in a bathroom or closet. Currently, I have mine in a kitchen wall cabinet that i cut a hole and put a cat door on the side and it just sits in my living room by my entertainment center, and looks like more storage. Super incognito 

I have room in my office to add another box, but I was wondering if anyone has any other clever ideas to hide the box?


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

They do make some that look like furniture. I've never used these, but they have several models (varying in prices):

Designer Catbox Litter Box Enclosure - Espresso - Free Shipping}

This one is more modern (also more expensive):

http://www.moderncatdesigns.com/con...k=8556292278&gclid=CJ233e3YjLoCFUVp7AodpHoAdw


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

1) Do the same thing in a bathroom sink cabinet. 
2) Pick up a kitchen cabinet from a Habitat for Humanity store and use it for the litter box with an access door cut in it.
3) Use an out of the way closet (see below pic)
4) Put it in a little used room and hide it with a folding screen (a decorative fireplace screen would be ideal or 30" shutters hinged together.
5) Put a pet door into the door that leads to the garage and put one in there.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I've seen some creative ideas for hiding litter boxes on the website Ikea Hackers, as well as Pinterest. This Buzzfeed article has a bunch of ideas too: 27 Useful DIY Solutions For Hiding The Litter Box


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have one regular size litter box for *three* cats, scooped 3 times a day. I don't want another one, either. I would have to put it in the kitchen, living room or bathroom, none of which are okay with me. (Of course, I would reconsider if any of them started having issues.)

(the candles and plate were put there as a joke)










Love those ideas, CatMonkeys!!! Great website, I sent it along to some friends who hate seeing their litter boxes.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have thought of putting a kitty door in my kitchen door that leads to the garage and putting the litter box out there. I only really need it for night or the little inclement weather we get here. I still am hesitant for a few reasons but I really can't stand a litter box in the house.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for the ideas! I love the suggestions on ikea hackers. I would like to cut out a cat door into a garage or closet, but unfortunately I rent, and I don't think my landlord would love that idea too much lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You could swap out the door with a cheap door and install or cut out a cat door in that. All you would need to do is add the hinges in the right place (easily done), then install the original door when you move. An interior door from Home Depot or Lowes is pretty cheap.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That link is GREAT!! It's a keeper! Love those ideas.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Great ideas, I am always afraid if I hide it too much, they won't be as likely to use it, but I really like the inside the bathroom cabinet idea. I have a litter box in the second bathroom but almost nothing in the cabinet. Could totally work.

I have one that is inside what is supposed to look like a wicker end table too...they do use it, but it still looks like an obvious litter box to me, and the third is out in the open in the unused dining room turned pet room. There is already a dog crate in there that I hate the sight of, so I figure why not have a litter box in there too.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

marie73 said:


> .


i have the same one marie!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

marie73 said:


> (the candles and plate were put there as a joke)


I used to use candles until Billy walked across the sofa table and caught his tail on fire!! We smelled it before it burned him, but gave me quite the scare!!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

I checked out that link the other day and yesterday I decided to take the old trunk I was using for extra sheets and blankets and make a door in it. Went down to hubby's workshop (he's a contractor), grabbed a jigsaw and went home with my loot! 
I only broke one blade so on my usual disaster scale its nothing! I now have my trunk in the living room and I don't cringe whenever I walk past the kittie corner! 

Thanks so much for the idea!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

I have read and believed that you should have one box for every two cats so you should've been ok with the one. Unfortunately one kitty wasn't happy sharing. Those furniture litter boxes are really nice if you can afford one. 

I only have one kitty so of course I have one box and that is in my office. It's completely out of the way and out of sight unless of course you walk into the office. Hope you get your situation solved.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

heston said:


> Those furniture litter boxes are really nice if you can afford one.


I've had incredibly good luck on Craigslist. This couple bought it for their cat and he refused to use it, so I got it fully put together (always a plus for me) and for less than half the price of a new one.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought the rule was one box per cat, per level, plus an extra (per level?) but that totally depends on the cat and their personality.

You can try this site if you have an Ikea close, or can order online! IKEA Hackers| Clever ideas and hacks for your IKEA


----------



## Wry_Martini (Nov 9, 2011)

I have one of the ones from Modern Cat Designs (the larger one that opens on the side with 2 doors) and I cannot say enough good things about it. 

There's enough room inside to also store the scoop and box of ziplock bags. It's the best looking litter furniture I've seen. It does a pretty good job of containing litter when the cat gets a bit over zealous with her digging. It's pretty sturdy and wS easy to assemble. Kinda pricey but I am happy with the quality.

Best of all, it does a great job of camouflage. Even my pet sitter didn't realize it was a litterbox, at first!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Astarael said:


> I thought the rule was* one box per cat, per level, plus an extra (per level?)* but that totally depends on the cat and their personality.


Holy kitty crap!! That's nuts! ...with only 3 cats, I would hardly have room to walk without standing in a litter tray!! 

OMG!! The cost of supplying the litter alone would be immense and then the maintenance! 

I got 3 levels plus a cellar, and going by those calculations that would be *16 litter boxes!!* :shock: (faints)


jfr: I have one litter box for the three and three flowerbeds outside that get fertilized! LOL


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I really like some of the ideas in that Buzzfeed article. Love the pirate trunk with the kitty laying on top 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## netskyblue (Nov 10, 2013)

I had a lot of trouble with one of mine going outside the box when we had a hooded litter box. When we finally took the top off, he went inside all the time. I guess he didn't like the enclosed space.

I too, only have 1 for 3 cats, scooped twice daily. Although once I witnessed Rocky using the box and Mario just budged in beside him and proceeded to go too (!) He has no modesty  Or maybe just REALLY had to pee. Only ever saw that once, though.


----------

